# 7Mb broadband eircom home advanced



## Locke (6 May 2009)

Hi all,

as a veteran of 3Pay and O2 mobile broadband (and still carrying the scars!) can anyone let me kknow if they are using this, and if so doe it do remotely anything close to what it says on the tin?

Ta

[broken link removed]


----------



## Abbica (6 May 2009)

Hi Locke, sorry for butting in but I am curious about this package also, is it as good as they say and also, I have a landline in by eircom but we don't use the phone, would I have to get the above in a bundle, so phone and broadband?


----------



## Locke (7 May 2009)

Hi Abbica,

You can get BB as a stand alone package. So far as I know.


----------

